# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  سورس کامل برنامه حسابداری

## RealDream

این سورس رو من از 2 سال پیش داشتم و روی بعضی از بخش هاش کار کردم انصافا کار بی نظیریه

----------


## binyaz2003

ورودتون رو به این بخش تبریک میگم
ممنون

----------


## rahro

> این سورس رو من از 2 سال پیش داشتم و روی بعضی از بخش هاش کار کردم انصافا کار بی نظیریه


سلام 
فکر کنم ناخواسته دچار اشتباه شدی 
این سورس برنامه حسابداری نیست !!
بحرحال متشکریم

----------


## RealDream

> سلام 
> فکر کنم ناخواسته دچار اشتباه شدی 
> این سورس برنامه حسابداری نیست !!
> بحرحال متشکریم


دوست من احتمالا شما هم دچار فراموشی شدی و یادت رفته که چطور برنامه های فاکس رو اجرا کنی اما ایرادی نداره . می تونی یه پروژه درست کنی و همه فایل ها رو اضافه کنی و فایل h000.prg رو به عنوان ماژول اصلی انتخاب کنی و تمام اگه خواستی می تونی کامپایلش کنی و فایل اجراییش رو داشته باشی
موفق باشی دوست من 

ندانستن عیب است

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

والا این که کامل نبود فایلهای dbf اصلا همراهش نیست . یک سالی رو سوال میکنه و بعد میاد بیرون

----------


## rezamim

بنظر میرسه که خود برنامه dbf ها رو میسازه ولی باز هم به درستی عمل نمیکنه.
نمیدونم چرا ؟!

----------


## RealDream

> بنظر میرسه که خود برنامه dbf ها رو میسازه ولی باز هم به درستی عمل نمیکنه.
> نمیدونم چرا ؟!


من فایل اجرایی رو براتون میذارم ببینید

----------


## jalalniknam

با سلام
اگه امکان داره رمز برنامه اداری (dabir) رو بگین - با تشکر

----------


## RealDream

> با سلام
> اگه امکان داره رمز برنامه اداری (dabir) رو بگین - با تشکر


رمز برای بخش هی مختلف یا پوچه یا یک

----------


## jalalniknam

با سلام مجدد
متاسفانه من هرکاری کردم نتونستم وارد برنامه اداری بشم - رمز میخواد و نه با یک وارد میشه و نه پوچ - اگه ممکن بود آزمایش کنید و بگین رمزش چی هست - ممنون

----------


## RealDream

> با سلام مجدد
> متاسفانه من هرکاری کردم نتونستم وارد برنامه اداری بشم - رمز میخواد و نه با یک وارد میشه و نه پوچ - اگه ممکن بود آزمایش کنید و بگین رمزش چی هست - ممنون


چشم اطلاع میدم

----------


## jalalniknam

من هنوز منتظرم - اگه تونستین زودتر بهم بگین

----------


## vahid_visualbasic

این برنامه مشکل داره

----------


## mreza_adeli58

من برنامه رو تست کردم بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکنه . ولی این برنامه تو محیط داس طراحی شده و محیط محاوره ای آن خیلی سطح پایین نوشته شده و بنظر من با وجود برنامه های تحت ویندوز هیچ کارایی نداره و حتی سورس اون هم بار علمی نمیتونه داشته باشه .

----------


## Matrix8

واقعا دستتون درد نکنه من خیلی دنبال این سورس گشتم 
شما به زبان سی شارپ این سیسیتم حسابداری رو هم دارید ؟
متشکرم

----------


## kaveh.norozi

سوال یه سوالی دارم : من یه برنامه VB نوشتم و حالا میخام گزارش بگیرم ولی گزارشم میخام دارای گروه یا Group باشه ولی پیام خطا میده : Report sections do not match data sourse لطفا اگه امکان داره راهنماییم کنید

----------


## kia1349

سوالتون رو باید توی بخش vb مطرح کنید تا دوستان اون بخش به شما کمک کنند

----------


## naderi99_bn

با عرض معذرت وقتی برنامه نویسها copyright را رعایت نکنند از بقیه چه توقع میشود داشت .

----------


## aasizan

ممنون از لطف تون

----------


## rghanbarpour

سلام منم نتونستم وارد برنامه بشم چیکار کنم؟ در ضمن من خیلی دوست دارم کد نویسی ها رو یاد بگیرم چیکار کنم؟

----------

